# ,  / > Icom

## R1DM

,    -  !     !  IC-756PRO3         20-50 ,        .        100      .   ,      -   . -,           2     .   .  , ,   -               ,      .  -,         4 !!!  .      .     ,         . !      .        3.  -     3-       ?  73! R1DM

----------


## LY1SD

> 3.


,    ,   -? ,   3 , hi! ,  ,    .   13,8       25,   .  ,    . ,    ,    . ,  .  .

----------


## LY1SD

> .


 !   "  "! ()     (  )  ,     .

----------


## ra3afn

> 


      ,      ,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,    : -  ,    ,   ,  22  TRX  ...


,    .

----------


## ra2fgk

> .


           Pro III,        .

----------


## R3MM

> IC-756.    .


  ,       , 
        RTTY.       ICOM,     .

----------


## LY1SD

> ,       , 
>         RTTY.


.  .

----------


## RK1NA

> .


        ?
      ,    24 .

----------


## yl2gl

> ,      ,     .


          -   .,   ,    .
,   -       (   ),       ,      .   -       ICOM. ,  ,  - .

----------


## hamradioru

> - ....


     .  10        756.    ,  .   100    () 1,5   2  .

----------


## enm

JST-135D -       
  .        -  13.8       10-11   . 
    (       )

----------

